# Just back from Alaska



## MX5HIGH (Jun 6, 2014)

The wife and I got back yesterday morning after an 11 day trip to Alaska.  I took hundreds of pictures but will share only a few so no one gets bored.  I took all these with my iPad so they are not Canon or Nikon quality but I hope you enjoy anyway.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow beautiful ! Would love to go there and see it


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2014)

We are going in late August, I cant wait.

Thanks for posting the pics.  Post them all up !!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 6, 2014)

Great shots!  Looks like you had an awesome trip.  Post some more so we can enjoy the sights through your eyes!

Carver left yesterday for Alaska cruise - be nice to see if you both got similar shots.


----------



## Headshot (Jun 6, 2014)

Looks like y'all had a great time.  We did a 7-day cruise about 12 years ago.  Truly a beautiful state to visit end some great memories were made.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 6, 2014)

If you guys really want to see more, give me some time to edit and I post up some more.  Milkman because you are going in August, there is a good chance you will get to see the salmon running in Ketchikan.  We did a seven day cruise 11 years ago in August and saw them run and it is an unforgettable sight.  This time we did the 7 days + 3 days on land...Anchorage, Denali and Fairbanks.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 6, 2014)

My parents are there right now on a cruise, my dad is going salmon fishing charter tomorrow, they're on a Norwegian Sun cruise.  I talked to them tonight and they're having a blast, my dad sounded like a little kid.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 6, 2014)

I went on my senior trip out of high school... Awesome place puts it mildly. Enjoyed the flashback


----------



## Milkman (Jun 6, 2014)

Ezriderga said:


> If you guys really want to see more, give me some time to edit and I post up some more.  Milkman because you are going in August, there is a good chance you will get to see the salmon running in Ketchikan.  We did a seven day cruise 11 years ago in August and saw them run and it is an unforgettable sight.  This time we did the 7 days + 3 days on land...Anchorage, Denali and Fairbanks.



We are going on a self guided land only trip with a rented SUV. Anchorage, Seward, Talkeetna, Denali.  It looks like y'all did the Alaska Railroad. Was that fun ??


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 6, 2014)

Dr. I'm glad your folks are having a blast!  It is quite the experience.  Milkman you will have fun exploring the land.  I hope you post some pics when you get back.

We rode the Alaska Railroad from Anchorage to Denali.  It was great!  It took about 8 hours and we saw glaciers, wildlife and snow covered mountains.


----------



## seeker (Jun 7, 2014)

I've been there twice and always love the scenery.  Thanks for the memories.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 10, 2014)

We went to Alaska on vacation two summers ago. I've been dreaming about it every since and can't wait to go back. Thanks for sharing the pics. I look forward to seeing more


----------



## Jranger (Jun 10, 2014)

Place is amazing. Part of me never came home...Nice pics.


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 10, 2014)

Great pics. Going to Alaska should be on every sportsman's bucket list. Unless you've been yourself pictures can't really describe what it's like. 

I've been twice and am in the process of saving for another trip.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 10, 2014)

A few more Alaska pics.  The train depot as we pass thru Wasilla.  A salmon fish wheel, glacier and downtown Ketchikan.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 11, 2014)

That is on my Bucket List!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing here with us!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jun 11, 2014)

I have yet to go, but my wife went before we started dating. I'm still jealous. lol. Awesome pics and congrats on a nice trip.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks guys!  Yes Alaska should be a place everyone should visit at least once in their lifetime.  You're right, pictures really can't do it justice but it's the next best thing to being there.  It's hard to believe I took all of these pictures with my Ipad.


----------



## wildlands (Jun 11, 2014)

Great pictures looks like yall had a blast. What was the weather like up there This time of year?


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 11, 2014)

The weather was probably somewhere in the 60's for the most part.  The coldest temperatures we experienced were at the glaciers.  The trip was a blast!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2014)

Great pics, thanks for posting! I've always wanted to go up there for sure.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 12, 2014)

Awesome. My dream vacation right there.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 12, 2014)

More neat shots - thanks again for taking us along!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 14, 2014)

Paymaster said:


> *That is on my Bucket List!!!!!!!!* Thanks for sharing here with us!



Ditto! Awesome pics!


----------



## huntfish (Jun 18, 2014)

Milkman said:


> We are going on a self guided land only trip with a rented SUV. Anchorage, Seward, Talkeetna, Denali.  It looks like y'all did the Alaska Railroad. Was that fun ??


You'll have a blast.   PM if you need some other information concerning areas to see.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jun 18, 2014)

Just a few more


----------

